# Πιγκουίνοι



## nickel (May 23, 2009)

Το παρόν δημοσιεύεται σε ανταπόκριση προς ερώτημα άλλου νήματος. Για την ακρίβεια, _αναδημοσιεύεται_, μια και η πρώτη δημοσίευσή του σε σελίδες άλλου φόρουμ εμφανίζεται δίπλα στο όνομα που μου δίνει κάθε τόσο ο ανωνυμοποιητής εκείνου του φόρουμ, ενώ βέβαια η υπογραφή με την οποία γράφτηκε ήταν _nickel_.







Οι πιγκουίνοι είναι κάτι πουλιά που δεν πετούν αλλά κολυμπούν και φοράνε φράκο, ακόμα κι όταν κολυμπούν. Ζουν στο *νότιο ημισφαίριο* (στην Ανταρκτική και γύρω). Η λέξη προέρχεται από την αγγλική *penguin* και, αν τη μεταγράφαμε σήμερα, είναι πιθανό να της προσθέταμε κι ένα «ν» και να είχαμε «πινγκουίνους». Επίσης η λέξη δεν χρειάζεται διαλυτικά.

Εικασίες μόνο εκφράζονται για την προέλευση του ονόματος, που δεν είναι πολύ παλιό, του 16ου αιώνα. Όπως λέει το OED, φαίνεται ότι το όνομα δόθηκε αρχικά στον Μεγάλο Πιγκουίνο (Great Auk, _Pinguinus impennis_) του βόρειου Ατλαντικού [Σημ. ο οποίος αφανίστηκε το 1844 από το αδυσώπητο κυνήγι].
Origin obscure. It appears that the name was first given to the Great Auk or Gare-fowl of the seas of Newfoundland, *still called in F. pingouin* or penguin. But it was soon applied also to the *birds now called penguins, in F. manchots* (found by Drake at Magellan's Straits in 1578), which have a general external resemblance to the northern bird, though, in the opinion of zoologists, widely removed in structure. (Η χρήση του penguin για τα θαλασσοπούλια του βορρά θεωρείται απαρχαιωμένη.)

Σήμερα τα θαλασσοπούλια του βόρειου ημισφαιρίου (τα οποία πετάνε) λέγονται *auks* στα αγγλικά, *άλκες* στα ελληνικά (και, καταχρηστικά, _πιγκουίνοι_) και *pingouins* στα γαλλικά.






Το παραπάνω είναι το πιο γνωστό είδος της οικογένειας, το *razorbill* («ξυραφόρραμφος» για τους τολμηρούς).

Οι σωστές αντιστοιχίες λοιπόν, όπως τις δίνουν και τα γαλλοαγγλικά Robert, Oxford Hachette και Larousse (και στο αγγλογαλλικό τους) είναι:

*Στο Νότιο ημισφαίριο (Ανταρκτική):*

FR: manchot
EN: penguin
EL: πιγκουίνος

FR: manchot empereur
EN: emperor penguin
EL: αυτοκρατορικός πιγκουίνος

FR: manchot royal
EN: king penguin
EL: βασιλικός πιγκουίνος

*Στο βόρειο ημισφαίριο (Αρκτική):*

FR: pingouin
EN: auk
EL: άλκα

Στην οικογένεια αυτή ανήκει και ο *puffin* (φρατέρκουλα ή φρατερκούλη η αρκτική, αλλιώς θαλασσοψιττακός ή θαλάσσιος παπαγάλος).

Το ατυχές με την *άλκα* είναι ότι στον πληθυντικό δίνει _άλκες_ και μπερδεύεται με τα μεγάλα ελάφια (_άλκη_, _moose_ στις ΗΠΑ, _elk_ στην Ευρώπη).

Ατυχέστερος ωστόσο είναι ο πιγκουίνος στα γαλλικά, όπου σε πολλές σελίδες του διαδικτύου θα δείτε να συζητιέται το μπέρδεμα ανάμεσα στους γνήσιους πιγκουίνους (manchots) και τα θαλασσοπούλια του βορρά (pingouins).

Αλλά και στην Ελλάδα έχουμε τα «σκανδαλάκια» μας:
Το ΛΚΝ λέει στον _πιγκουίνο_:
*πιγκουίνος* ο [piŋguínos] O18 : πτηνό *των πολικών περιοχών* με ογκώδες σώμα, με ατροφικά φτερά και με πόδια που τα χρησιμοποιεί ως κουπιά, όταν κολυμπάει· βαδίζει σε όρθια στάση και το χρώμα του είναι συνήθ. μαύρο και (στην κοιλιά) λευκό: Oι πιγκουίνοι δεν μπορούν να πετάξουν, κολυμπούν όμως ταχύτατα.
Το Μείζον:
*πιγκουΐνος*: στεγανόποδο πτηνό *των αρκτικών θαλασσών* τρεφόμενο με ψάρια
Και ο Κριαράς:
*πιγκουίνος*: μεγαλόσωμο πουλί *των αρκτικών θαλασσών* κ.λπ.

Το Γαλλο-Ελληνικό του Κάουφμαν:
pingouin = ο πιγκουίνος
manchot = είδος πιγκουίνου
Και το Ελληνο-Γαλλικό:
πιγκουίνος = pingouin
(Ο Ηπίτης βγήκε, φαίνεται, πριν να ανακαλυφθούν οι πιγκουίνοι. Τους αγνοεί.)​


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2009)

Ξέρω ότι κατεβαζω το επίπεδο της συζήτησης, αλλά δε γίνεται, θέλω λίγη κιτσαρία 80ς με




Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν θέλαμε να κρατήσουμε το ν σήμερα θα το γράφαμε με γγ, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στην οικογένεια αυτή ανήκει και ο *puffin* (φρατέρκουλα ή φρατερκούλη η αρκτική, αλλιώς θαλασσοψιττακός ή θαλάσσιος παπαγάλος).


 
Αυτός εδώ, φόρεσε λευκά...





κι εδώ αντάμωσε το σόι :)


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2009)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν θέλαμε να κρατήσουμε το ν σήμερα θα το γράφαμε με γγ, έτσι δεν είναι;


Το «γγ» ήταν το δίψηφο με το οποίο μεταγράφαμε _παλιά_, και έτσι προέκυψαν η Αγγλία, η Ουγγαρία και ο πιγγουίνος. Το «γγ» και το «γκ» προφέρονται και τα δύο έρρινα στα ελληνικά —μέσα στη λέξη, φυσικά— π.χ. συγγενής [singenís], συγκρίνω [siŋgríno]. Όταν προσαρμόσαμε τις λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης να χρησιμοποιούν το δίψηφο «γκ», κάποιες έγιναν με σκέτο «γκ» και άλλες με «νγκ» (π.χ. πιγκουίνος, Αγγόλα > Αγκόλα και Ανγκόλα, πιγκ πογκ και πινγκ πονγκ). Οι κανόνες λένε ότι στη μεταγραφή του «ng» χρησιμοποιούμε πια το «νγκ», αλλά, σε σχέση με τα παλιότερα, υπάρχει μια ρευστότητα, και στα λεξικά και στο διαδίκτυο, π.χ. θα βρει κανείς ακόμα και πάμπολλα Χογκ Κογκ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 4, 2017)

Αυτό το πινακάκι το κατάρτισε πριν χρόνια ο Κώστας Παπακωνσταντίνου, της Ελληνικής Ορνιθολογικής Εταιρείας, όταν του ζήτησα βοήθεια στη μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου για τους πιγκουίνους. Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ και το αναρτώ εδώ, μήπως βοηθήσει κι άλλους. (Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, δεν πρέπει να το έχω ξαναβάλει. Ίσως κάποια ονόματα μεμονωμένα, αλλά όχι όλα.)



king penguin |
_Aptenodytes patagonicus_
| Βασιλικός Πιγκουίνος
little penguin / blue penguin /fairy penguin |
_Eudyptula minor_
| Γαλάζιος Πιγκουίνος
emperor penguin |
_Aptenodytes forsteri_
| Αυτοκρατορικός Πιγκουίνος 
crested penguins | γένος
_Eudyptes_
| λοφιοφόροι πιγκουίνοι
erect-crested penguin / Sclater’s penguin / Auckland island penguin / big crested penguin |
_Eudyptes sclateri_
| Πιγκουίνος των Νησιών Όκλαντ
Fiordland penguin / thick-billed penguin |
_Eudyptes pachyrhynchus_
|
Πιγκουίνος των Φιορδ
Πιγκουίνος της Νέας Ζηλανδίας, βλ. # 9 κατωτέρω
Macaroni penguin / crested penguin |
_Eudyptes chrysolophus_
| Χρυσόλοφος Πιγκουίνος
rockhopper penguin / jumping jack / rockies / crested penguin / Moseley’s penguin |
_Eudyptes chrysocome_
| Πιγκουίνος Άλτης
royal penguin |
_Eudyptes schlegeli_
| Πιγκουίνος των Νησιών Μακουάρι (ζει μόνο σε αυτά τα νησιά)
Snares (crested) penguin / Snares island penguin |
_Eudyptes robustus_
| Πιγκουίνος των Νησιών Σνέαρ
Adélie penguin |
_Pygoscelis adeliae_
| Πιγκουίνος της Αδελίας 
chinstrap penguin /bearded penguin /stone cracker |
_Pygoscelis antarctica_
| Γενειοφόρος Πιγκουίνος
African penguin / jackass penguin / cape penguin / black-footed penguin |
_Spheniscus demersus_
| Αφρικανικός Πιγκουίνος
Galápagos penguin |
_Spheniscus mendiculus_
| Πιγκουίνος των Γκαλάπαγκος 
gentoo penguin / johnny penguin |
_Pygoscelis papua_
| Σκουφωτός Πιγκουίνος 
Humboldt penguin / Peruvian penguin |
_Spheniscus humboldti_
| Πιγκουίνος του Περού
Magellanic penguin / jackass penguin |
_Spheniscus magellanicus_
| Πιγκουίνος του Μαγγελάνου 
yellow-eyed penguin / yellow-crowned penguin |
_Megadyptes antipodes_
| Κιτρινόφθαλμος Πιγκουίνος


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> gentoo penguin / johnny penguin | Pygoscelis papua | Σκουφωτός Πιγκουίνος



Πολύ ευχαριστούμε. Αυτός ο παραπάνω με ξένισε και τον φαντάστηκα όπως παρακάτω. Μου φάνηκε περίεργο που δεν αξιοποιήθηκε το «Παπούα». Αλλά η έρευνα στη Wikipedia έβγαλε ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες:

The long-tailed [μακρύουρος;] gentoo penguin (Pygoscelis papua) [της γης των Παπούα;] […] The first scientific description was made in 1781 by Johann Reinhold Forster with a reference point of the Falkland Islands. [Τι γυρεύουν οι παπούα στα Φόλκλαντ;] […] The application of gentoo to the penguin is unclear. […]The gentoo penguin is easily recognized by the wide white stripe extending like a bonnet across the top of its head [Να πώς του βγήκε το (ελληνικό) όνομα!] and its bright orange-red bill. […] As the gentoo penguin waddles along on land, its tail sticks out behind, sweeping from side to side, hence the scientific name Pygoscelis, which means "rump-tailed". [Μάθαμε και για την Πυγοσκελίδα.] The specific name ‘papua’ is a misnomer; in the original description, Johann Reinhold Forster, a naturalist who had circumnavigated the world with Captain James Cook, falsely assumed that the species occurred in Papua New Guinea. [Εδώ κατάλαβα και σταμάτησα το διάβασμα.]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_penguin​


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2017)

nickel said:


> [Τι γυρεύουν οι παπούα στα Φόλκλαντ;]


Ό,τι γύρευαν οι πιγκουίνοι στο Λουξεμβούργο· βλ. #2, Le Pap(u)a Pingouin. 
Τι γύρευαν οι Άγγλοι -και οι Γάλλοι και οι Ισπανοί- στα Φόκλαντ είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 6, 2017)

Ας βάλει κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος καθέτους ανάμεσα στις ονομασίες African penguin / jackass penguin / cape penguin / black-footed penguin να μην είναι σαν σπληνάντερο. Ευχαριστώ.


======
Fixxed :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 4, 2019)

Σε βιβλίο που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα, ο επιστημονικός επιμελητής Παναγιώτης Παφίλης επέλεξε για το Fiordland penguin (_Eudyptes pachyrhynchus_) την απόδοση Πιγκουίνος της Νέας Ζηλανδίας αντί του Πιγκουίνος των φιόρδ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2019)

Καλά έκανε. Πιο πιστό θα ήταν ένα «πιγκουίνος της Φιόρντλαντ» αλλά η Νέα Ζηλανδία είναι γνωστή εδώ και η Φιορδλάνδη είναι άγνωστη. Από την άλλη, ακούς «ο πιγκουίνος των φιόρδ» και σκέφτεσαι Νορβηγία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2019)

nickel said:


> Καλά έκανε. Πιο πιστό θα ήταν ένα «πιγκουίνος της Φιόρντλαντ» αλλά η Νέα Ζηλανδία είναι γνωστή εδώ και η Φιορδλάνδη είναι άγνωστη. Από την άλλη, ακούς «ο πιγκουίνος των φιόρδ» και σκέφτεσαι Νορβηγία.



Έκανα και την αλλαγή στο πινακάκι πιο πάνω.


----------

